# DENON AVR 1611 Audyssey set up



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone had issues with Audyssey on their receivers. I use my receiver using the Audyssey room calibration but I still find myself having to go up on the volume because dialog gets lost and if I go up on volume then the special effects on the movie is too loud so I have to bring volume back down. The Audyssey has Dynamic EQ and Multeq are on along with Dynamic Volume. Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## splatman2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Asere,

This might help you. I can't post a like here yet because I'm to new of a member here but got this off Audyssey's website.

About Dynamic Volume-
Volume Highlights

Take control of your volume. Audyssey Dynamic Volume makes volume stay within the maximum and minimum limits you set – so you can watch the game and have a conversation or enjoy the latest blockbuster without waking the kids.
Multiple settings. You set the volume once and pick one automatic setting "heavy," "medium" or "light" depending on your viewing situation.
A key component in your AVR or TV. Audyssey Dynamic Volume comes standard on many home theater receivers and televisions – be sure yours has it.

How We Eliminate Volume Spikes

Volume fluctuates: *dialog can be soft while explosions blast and switching between different components often raises or lowers the volume.* All these unexpected changes *can be annoying*. Audyssey Dynamic Volume allows you to take control of your volume.

Audyssey scientists studied how people interacted with volume controls. After years of experiments and research, Audyssey created a technology that automatically adjusts volume to your desired listening level. Dynamic Volume allows listeners to control the dynamic range of a program – that means no matter the environment or material, you always hear everything at an enjoyable level. Dynamic Volume anticipates level changes and ensures it will never swing too far from your desired volume. The result? Now you can set the volume once, sit back and enjoy.

Now for normal HT listening the sound effects your hearing with the peaks and valleys is normal and are meant to be that way for the envelopment of the story being told. The attack in a scene is sometime meant to shock or startle you in ways that help with telling the story and bringing you closer to whats happening on the screen. I can certainly understand people's need to use dynamic volume but also only in certain instances as it's not how the movie or show was men to be watched. Just my .02... 

Hope this helps


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks splatman2, Helpfull information. I usually have dynamic volume on for late night viewing but even with dynamic volume on and the reference level at a low volume I still have to go up/down on volume.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> Has anyone had issues with Audyssey on their receivers. I use my receiver using the Audyssey room calibration but I still find myself having to go up on the volume because dialog gets lost and if I go up on volume then the special effects on the movie is too loud so I have to bring volume back down. The Audyssey has Dynamic EQ and Multeq are on along with Dynamic Volume. Has anyone had this issue?


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. First off, what Speakers are you using with the 1611? Also, if you do not have one already, I highly recommend getting an SPL Meter. After I preform Audyssey, the first thing I do is bring out my SPL Meter and make sure every channel reads 75db's from the Primary Seating Position. I have been using Audyssey for about 5 years and not a single time have the SPL Levels been at 75db's for all channels.

Dynamic EQ raises the Subwoofer and Surround Levels when playback is below Reference Level (0db) If your Center Channel is being drowned out, I would recommend turning off Dynamic EQ and Volume and ascertain if that makes dialogue more clear.

The Center Channel is often called the most important speaker in Home Theater and getting it right is essential for getting the best possible HT experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello I have in ceiling speakers. Proficient is the brand. I do have an SPL meter but if I make any changes after running Audyssey then that would change the expected reference level for Audyssey specifications.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> Hello I have in ceiling speakers. Proficient is the brand. I do have an SPL meter but if I make any changes after running Audyssey then that would change the expected reference level for Audyssey specifications.


Audyssey is more about Time and Phase Coherence EQ. I would not be too concerned about the Reference Level as few listen at 0db. And again, the Microphone provided for Audyssey is not very high quality and I do think an SPL Meter will give you a far more accurate measurement.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The dialog comes from the center speaker. Your in-ceiling center speaker may not be giving you the sounds that you need to fully understand the dialog. The center should be aimed toward your head. How is you center mounter in the ceiling? Can you change the angle of the tweeter?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I think MikeBiker hit the nail on the head. With ceiling speakers, you don't have the proper center channel directionality that is needed. You may have to invest in a center channel sound bar which should help your setup (re-run Audyssey setup when you get your center channel speaker). Also you may need to play with the dynamic controls to get the best compromise between dynamic range and dialogue reproduction.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The front L,C,R speakers are diagonal in ceiling. In other words I am not directly facing the speakers, I have to turn to my left some to see them. The reason for this is the tv is mounted on the wall diagonally above the fireplace and the L,C,R are in front of the tv in ceiling but diagonally like the tv. I also have surrounds. I have a 5.1 set up.


----------

